# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Jesu li u Hrvatskoj dopuštene NOVE KOŠARE za vožnju u autu?

## Mametta

Dobar dannn!

Spremam se postati mama i u procesu sam nabavljanja opreme za svoju prinovicu. Otkrila sam u dućanu u Italiji, da postoje KOŠARE koje se mogu koristiti za vožnju u autu, štoviše, koje se PREPORUČUJU za vožnje duže od pola sata. Naime, pokazalo se da vožnje u autosjedalici mogu negativno utjecati na disanje i držanje malih beba (više informacija ovdje https://getforbaby.com/is-a-car-seat...r-newborn-baby).

Te su košare atestirane prema europskim standardima ECE R44/04 i kao što se vidi na slici, fiksiraju se na stražnja dva sjedala dok bebu drže u sigurnom položaju pomoću pojasa sličnim onom u autosjedalici.

Znam da će moja putovanja katkad biti duža od pola sata / sat vremena, istraživanja ukazuju da je ležeći položaj daleko bolji za novorođenčad, a mogućnost držanja bebe u košari mi izgleda puno zgodnija u slučaju da beba spava, ne mora ju se uznemirivati stalnim premještanjem.

S obzirom da se u hrvatskim dućanima baš i ne ističe ta mogućnost, moje pitanje je: DA LI HRVATSKI PROPISI DOPUŠTAJU korištenje takvih košara ili, kao obično  :Rolling Eyes: , zaostajemo za ostatkom Europe i zapravo nam je zakonom onemogućeno da koristimo noviju tehnologiju?

Hvala i sretni blagdani svima!

----------


## rahela

košare nisu zabranjene, ali definitivno nisu preporučljive za zdravu djecu
košare se preporučaju eventualno za djecu koja imaju težih respiratornih poteškoća

za novorođenče je najbolja sjedalica takozvano "jaje", autosjedalica za bebe postavljena na stražnje sjedalo, okrenuta u smjeru suprotno smjera vožnje

preporučam proučiti Rodinu brošuru gdje je sve objašnjeno

http://www.roda.hr/udruga/programi/s...z-iznimke.html

----------

